
Phone data showing where those Florida spring breakers traveled afterwards - hammock
https://twitter.com/MikaelThalen/status/1243281598037913600
======
lonelappde
The first 25s is a view of all users being spied on. At 25s they zoom into
Miami location Spring Break (Mar 3-16) time and and then zoom out to show
other locations those phones were seen.

People probably shouldn't have been traveling then, but a lot of shutdowns in
US hasn't been announced yet. I wonder what the data looked like for the 2
weeks after as well.

------
shostack
What is the data source used for this and who owns it?

------
rubidium
I assume this location data is harvested by users who allow their located to
be tracked by various apps (e.g. facebook, random apps).

